# Golf R with TT-RS engine



## Gateway1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Pulled from H20 thread:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd like to hear the story of how this happened! Wrecked RS with usable engine?


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

bsmack said:


> I'd like to hear the story of how this happened! Wrecked RS with usable engine?


If you a big fan of the TTRS it will make you cry a little inside.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

*i think this is the same person who did this.... he did it with a brand new TTRS :/*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL6SMOQH9mQ


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

While I think having the 2.5T motor in the R is a great idea, what a bizarre (and expensive) way to go about it. They basically bought two brand new cars, and now have an R with a 2.5T, an RS with no motor at all, and a 2.0T engine for sale.
I suspect they plan on putting some other motor in the RS, but they've also stripped the wheels and brakes to put on the R so it's losing parts by the day. Seems like a really over the top way of doing things. Surely you could source a 2.5T motor from Europe cheaper than buying an entire car for it.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

why?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

With a totally useless ripped TT RS at the end. 
The most logical thing to do is to build the Golf R engine in the TT RS.
In that case it's drivable and sellable.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> why?


 Yeah...I don't understand why anyone would do this. At the end of the day you are left with a Golf, with IMO, an inferior interior and exterior. :screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## red2.slo (Mar 1, 2006)

This is such a screwed up way of doing things...


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

that's what i thought when I seen the vids.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

Some people have too much time on their hands and no brains to know what to do with that time!!:laugh:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Somebody has to bank rolling the $110k plus in two new cars plus all of the labor and such. I would love to hear the plan for the TT-RS once the motor is taken out. Maybe they have a deal to sell the body shell to a race team that won't use the 2.5L engine? Are there any series that would run something like that? Of course someone may not car that it will cost $50k to have the first Golf R with a TT-RS engine?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what happen? The guy said on youtube he would post more videos and pics but never did


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

haha yes why? tt is lighter, sexier, bigger brakes, etc etc etc

nurse ratched is looking for the owner HAHAHAHA


----------



## Cersey (Jan 1, 2013)

:facepalm:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It's not the first and only one in the world with a 2.5 TFSI engine.

These pics are from may 2011. 

http://www.tts-freunde.de/board/index.php?page=Attachment&attachmentID=1768
http://www.tts-freunde.de/board/index.php?page=Attachment&attachmentID=1769
http://www.tts-freunde.de/board/index.php?page=Attachment&attachmentID=1770


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

R5T said:


> It's not the first and only one in the world with a 2.5 TFSI engine.
> 
> These pics are from may 2011.
> 
> ...


Clicked on each link and got "Der Zutritt zu dieser Seite ist Ihnen leider verwehrt. Sie besitzen nicht die notwendigen Zugriffsrechte, um diese Seite aufrufen zu können." aint got a clue what that means lol. 

Any chance you can copy and paste some pics / info into this thread?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

It means you only can see them if you have a account on that site. :laugh:
I don't have the right to copy and paste the pics into this thread? 

but maybe i can locate them elsewhere.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

One so far.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

I can understand wanting a Golf R with a 2.5 TFSI, but what a bizarre way of doing it. I'd just buy this:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-TTRS-Mo...E_Autoteile&hash=item27c91773cd#ht_2355wt_942

Even buying a crate motor from Germany would be cheaper.


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

R5T said:


> One so far.


Info Info Info? Progress :ninja:


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

R5T said:


> It means you only can see them if you have a account on that site. :laugh:
> I don't have the right to copy and paste the pics into this thread?
> 
> but maybe i can locate them elsewhere.


Ive been trying to sign up to that site and I literally dont understand a word lol


----------



## Harryshah (Aug 8, 2012)

Harryshah said:


> Ive been trying to sign up to that site and I literally dont understand a word lol


Got it working. Any chance to a progress thread?


----------

